# RIP Dexter



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

i'd forgotten about the RIP section, thought i'd give my boy a mention.

my greatest achievement in life and the only good thing about me.

He'll always hold a special place in my heart.










i'm sorry, i know i did the right thing by having you euthanized, but i still feel the need to say i'm sorry.


----------



## zekee (Sep 14, 2011)

Lovely pooch. Thoughts are with you. RIP


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

zekee said:


> Lovely pooch. Thoughts are with you. RIP


thanks


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Let me be one of the nice ones and say, a difficult decision had to be made, and you made the right one for him


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

TEENY said:


> Let me be one of the nice ones and say, a difficult decision had to be made, and you made the right one for him


thank you


----------



## GazzaB85 (Jun 18, 2011)

i had to put my dog to sleep bout 7 yrs ago now, our wee jack russel called buster. he had a lump on his rib cage which became cancerous and because it was on the bone couldnt do anyfin but put him to sleep to stop any suffering, mum n dad jus couldnt be there holding him while vet did it so i had too, was horrible and had the same feelings as you are, feeling guilty like i killed him but after a while realised that it was the most humane thing to do as he had real trouble even just breathing. sorry for your loss. pets really do become a sibling/child to us and its horrible, all my best. gary


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

R.I.P Dexter, from the look in the pic you loved your owner very,very much, and am sure you still do. Run free you handsome fellow


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

GazzaB85 said:


> i had to put my dog to sleep bout 7 yrs ago now, our wee jack russel called buster. he had a lump on his rib cage which became cancerous and because it was on the bone couldnt do anyfin but put him to sleep to stop any suffering, mum n dad jus couldnt be there holding him while vet did it so i had too, was horrible and had the same feelings as you are, feeling guilty like i killed him but after a while realised that it was the most humane thing to do as he had real trouble even just breathing. sorry for your loss. pets really do become a sibling/child to us and its horrible, all my best. gary


thanks for your message, it's never easy is it? the most selfless things in life always hurt the most.



Tedster said:


> R.I.P Dexter, from the look in the pic you loved your owner very,very much, and am sure you still do. Run free you handsome fellow


awwww teddy that was lovely. i think my heart has grown colder since losing Dexter because now nothing hurts


----------



## GazzaB85 (Jun 18, 2011)

i was distressed for a gd few wks over it, couldnt sleep at night jus picturing in my head his last few blinks in his eyes but i felt a wee bit of relief,not much at the time, that he at least was with sum1 he knew and that loved him. we had him cremated and he is still downstairs in ma mums display cabinet in a wooden box with his name tag on. again sorry for your loss


----------

